# Valentines deals!



## Machina Espresso (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi all,

Cause we're feeling the love, we have decided to offer a string of machine / grinder deals till the end of Feb.

You can pick up either Rocket PP V3's, Rocket R58's or Expobar Office Leva's for a reduced price if bought with a Eureka Mignon.

Decent savings on all deals.

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/espresso-machines

Cheers

Machina


----------

